# Online Therapy - Recovered DP Survivor



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I go by the name of Joan on the forum. I am a recovered Depersonaliation and Panic Disorder sufferer. I went through a journey of trial and error to reach recovery.

I now practice as a counsellor and psychotherapist with a particular interest in helping others recover from DP. I would like to reassure anyone reading this that DP is treatable and full recovery is possible by doing the work required.

If you think you would like to try therapy sessions with me please don't hesitate to send me a PM.

warmly,

Joan


----------



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

keep faith, stay strong, keep looking, there is an answer for you out there


----------



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

Please read my new post today in the general discussion forum on FAQ about DP and recovery

Joan


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

how much $ for this.


----------



## Joan Smith (May 28, 2013)

visitor11 said:


> how much $ for this.


Hi Visitor11

Online Skype sessions cost $90 AUD. I also have places for those who need their fee income tested i.e. for those genuinely disadvantaged.

kind regards,

Joan


----------

